# New User - Having problems with restrictions



## Groodles (Apr 20, 2011)

Attn Mod/Admin/etc

I know I'm new and I know you have restrictions in place for good reasons.

I've picked up the baton for a potential group buy over on this thread.

The fact that my posts/edits have to be moderated before they are published and I cannot send PMs to those interested parties is making it difficult (more difficult that it really needs to be).

What does my post count need to be to have the moderated postings and PM functionality enabled?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

At present we want new users just to post and get involved in the forum and before you know it you'll be fully aproved - this measure is in place to help all forum members against would be fraudsters

Thanks

Paul


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## Groodles (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, I know why. I run my own forums.

You didn't answer my question though.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

This isn't a number we are going to publish anywhere I'm afraid.

We simply don't want someone joining up and then seeing they simply need to make 10 / 30 / 50 posts of rubbish and they get access to the FS sections. This way people have to actually get involved in the forum initially before gaining this access.

We've been criticised so much over the FS section lately that these changes have had to be made unfortunately.

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> We've been criticised so much over the FS section lately that these changes have had to be made unfortunately.
> 
> Nick


You mean to say, "We've done something positive to prevent fraud as requested by the members."

Where are your PR skills..? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Jeezus. No wonder you're not attracting new membership. WAKE UP!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We're currently at the highest subscribed number of paying members the club has ever had, 650+ last time I checked.

But I get your point Rich.

Just a bit busy this evening updating the TTOC site


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> We're currently at the highest subscribed number of paying members the club has ever had, 650+ last time I checked.
> 
> But I get your point Rich.
> 
> Just a bit busy this evening updating the TTOC site


650? Wow.

How many on the forum? How many TTs sold in the UK?

And how many look at the TTOC site? How many will notice any update?

C'mon guys, get real.

It's been like this all the time I've had a TT and you sing the same old song.

Sorry Nick, you need positive change.

Why do I care? Because I'm a genuine enthusiast, that's why I'm still here.

Really wondering if I should sell. :roll:

No doubt CamV6 will vote for that... :lol:

*EDIT*

Sorry, I shouldn't really comment as I'm not welcomed as a member. [smiley=argue.gif]

I do beg your pardon.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > We're currently at the highest subscribed number of paying members the club has ever had, 650+ last time I checked.
> ...


Shut it you cantankerous old git :roll: :lol: :lol:

There is a lot that goes on behind the scenes and there has been a lot of positive change going on that has helped attract a whole swathe of new members to the club, that quite possibly would not have joined otherwise.

Getting people to join is the hard part, getting people to stay members once they have joined is potentially easier; as it is a lot harder to give up something you already have and easier not to miss something you have never had.

Things are never going to happen over night and I think we should just be grateful for what does get done on our behalf by the TTOC as it isn't as though they get paid and it isn't as though they get much appreciation either sadly.

I do agree with you though that this "We've done something positive to prevent fraud as requested by the members." sounds better


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Shut it you cantankerous old git :roll: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

A tad cantankerous maybe... :lol:

But there's no getting away from the fact that communication is severely lacking where the TTOC is concerned.

A few years ago KM Powell announced that the TTF and the TTOC were 'one'. Now it seems they are not but no reason has been given as far as I'm aware.

Then look up top here and you see a big banner proclaiming 'home to the TTOC' and then Nick said last night he was updating the TTOC website. How confusing is that? Either this is the home or that is the home. It can't be both because it just confuses people.

Then we have the new security issues put in place to prevent scammers frequenting the market place. Why no Global Announcement to explain the reasoning to those who don't know? The board is full of people complaining that they can't PM or use the marketplace because they have not been informed.

And what about the login problems people are having as a result of those new procedures. I suggested a Global Announcement to Nick and was ignored. Thankfully some days later John-H had the good sense to post a 'Fix it' thread and I added to that for the benefit of all Safari and Firefox users.

I know things can never be perfect and I know everyone volunteers and we should be grateful for the hours put in. However just a little common sense and careful communication to the members of this forum would go a long way to both improving the usability of this place and the general perception of the TTOC.

If you're going to communicate at all then you may as well communicate properly.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Groodles (Apr 20, 2011)

Nem said:


> We've been criticised so much over the FS section lately that these changes have had to be made unfortunately.


If I may propose a better method, seeing as this forum is based on phpBB.

Only make the FS sections available to users/members with a "worthy" post count.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Groodles said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > We've been criticised so much over the FS section lately that these changes have had to be made unfortunately.
> ...


I have to say this is how I expected it would be set up. There is a built in group for "newly registered users" which we can set a post count on which when exceeded you will then be removed from that group and automatically gain usual access rights. This will affect the ability to use the PM system also, but as default it also makes all of your posts needing moderation.

I'll look at this tonight, but in reality it's Jae who's set this up, not myself so I'll see what he thinks.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Shut it you cantankerous old git :roll: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Right for the benefit of Rich, and everyone else...

The TTOC and the ******** are two separate entities, always have been and still are. Run by different people, the forum by Jae who owns it, and the TTOC run by the TTOC committee.

We have certainly forged a closer relationship over the last few years, but I actually never thought the "as one" tag was fitting the actual connection.

The TTOC will always have it's own website for the information about the club itself, mainly as we are still our own organisation and also that less than half of our paying members are on this forum. The rest simply find us and gain info from the club website, not the forum hence it still being very important.

The "home of the TTOC" in the forum banner is again another step towards the forum and club helping each other, and the fact that this forum is the online home the club uses for it's daily communications. As the club doesn't run it's own public forum I feel this tagline is fitting the way we and our members view and use this forum.

So basically Jae still sort out this forum, including the recent changes. These were discussed between myself, John-H and Jae before they were then put into practise. But I'm not in a position to explain them as I'm not 100% sure how it is actually setup. I've not had time to get onto Jae about yet as I feel there are a couple of issues with the implementation not quite matching what we wanted to achieve. So really it should be been Jae to post up about the changes and explain them, but I'll speak to him and then come back about it all.

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Right for the benefit of Rich, and everyone else...


Thanks Nick...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Couple of changes now made, I'll put up a proper announcement in a minute


----------



## Groodles (Apr 20, 2011)

Already noticed the differences. Thanks.


----------



## wilko tt (Dec 29, 2008)

This new ruling basically prevents a newbie that is genuinely looking to purchase a car from someone on here. I am sitting on my money, waiting to get the right car. I have been a member on here since December 2008, and because i have never owned a TT, i feel i have no experience, or knowledge to offer anyone on here a decent opinion. So i guess my only way of getting enough posts on here to enable me to buy a car through the for sale ads, is to either ask a load of rediculous questions, or to sit in the off topic section, and maybe talk about something i really don't need to sit on an Audii TT enthusiast's forum to talk about? Great!!! Looks like my money will be spent elsewhere!! :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

That is quite funny mate.... after two and a half years on here, the day they change the rules you suddenly want to buy a TT :lol:


----------



## wilko tt (Dec 29, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> That is quite funny mate.... after two and a half years on here, the day they change the rules you suddenly want to buy a TT :lol:


Yep! Just as i'm serving my redundancy period, too!!! I wonder what else can go wrong for me???


----------

